# Bulgarian Split-Squats, Mountain Dog Style



## NbleSavage (Apr 27, 2014)

I always hated doing these things, mostly because of the balance-related challenges when trying to go heavy. 

Big John seems to have nailed the form here, using only one dumbbell and using his opposite hand to help stabilize himself. The 'Pause' addition to the lift just seems brutal. Going to add these to my quad training.


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 27, 2014)

Damn!!!! Is that a softball on the inside of his knee?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 27, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> Damn!!!! Is that a softball on the inside of his knee?



His build helps (he's around 5'7") but yea, he's got some exceptional teardrop development.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 27, 2014)

5 7 or not the guys trains his ****ing ass off. Shit I'm 5 8 and I tthink his calfs are bigger than my quads. Hahaha.


----------



## BrutesorGods (Apr 27, 2014)

My left quad was on fire just watching that


----------



## Azog (Apr 28, 2014)

Meadows threw these at me last week. Mine weren't quite as intense...but damn they got me good! This guy has my quads blowing up!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 28, 2014)

Azog said:


> Meadows threw these at me last week. Mine weren't quite as intense...but damn they got me good! This guy has my quads blowing up!



I am so jelly


----------



## Darkhorse1 (May 13, 2014)

OUCH!! May have to try this as much as I don't want to....
My favorite part of this clip is the shreck doll doing the "intimidating"!!


----------

